# Meme anyone?



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

I didn't really know where to put this...so....
As I mentioned, I'd like to know about other people's characters, so I thought I'd construct a meme type thing...
You can fill it out with drawings on your favourite art-making program or you can just type up a response :grin:
You don't have to answer all the questions by the way.
Meme:

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 

7) How about phobias (see above)?

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)

Also, if you post in this thread, expect to get questioned, it's now a furry interrogation room. (If you'd rather not be questioned simply say so in your post)

Thank you for your time ^   ^


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah fuck it why not, I'm bored.

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you? He has scales and stuff. 

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect No choice, it's just me. FYIAD and all that shit.

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress? Black jeans and trenchcoat.

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur) It _was_ when I was younger.

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation? Depends on which direction he's walking.

6) Any fetishes to report? Him or me? :conf: Dragons are sexy though.

7) How about phobias? See above

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries? Too long?

9) Have you're*your* family complained about your involvement in the fandom? No, because they don't know about it.

10) Do you feel that there is an unfair prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general? Unfair? Nah.



Thar.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Apr 4, 2009)

*1 ) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?*
My fursona, Ryou Tenshi, is a blue rubber kitsune.  He shares my flirtatious side, and my own personal thirst for knowledge.  He also shares my friendly side, and gregarious side.  We also both love to dance, and love to wear typical clubber/raver clothing.  However, he's more aggressively blunt when it comes to being sexual, and he's hardly one to settle down with a mate (whereas I am happily mated).  His main interest in terms of pursueing knowledge lies in genetic science, and similar studies thereof, whereas I actually hate science.  Also he enjoys turning people and furries into rubber beings, which I obviously cannot do...

*2 ) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*
I suppose it had to do with my mate nicknaming me Foxy, although I can't remember if he did that after I settled on a fursona or the other way around.  He does attribute me to a fox/kitsune, though.  I wouldn't say I'm exactly like the animal, though, as I'm not wary of humans at all... I'm very friendly, whereas a wild fox is very shy and afraid of humans.

*3 ) How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?*
Typically he wears a sleeveless middriff black/blue rubber shirt, a pair of dark blue rubber bondage pants, a belt with an oversided bell at the hip, and random accessories that support the theme.  He also wears a pair of goggles over his forehead.  He would never wear typical office clothing, though he might get dressed up in a suit and such for a formal occassion.

*4 ) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)*
A truck.  When I was little I wanted to be a truck when I grew up.  A red one.

*5 ) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*
Gay, although he's not one to reject a curious female.

*6 ) Any fetishes to report?* 
By now I'm assuming rubber, and bondage are apparent.

*7 ) How about phobias?*
In a way my fursona's main phobia is his own immortality, so it is an inescapable fear for him.  Because of his genetic makeup (he is made of a very durable rubber) he cannot due from natural causes, and his body is indestructable.  He fears the world one day ending, and he would be set adrift in outer space alone until his body managed to find a new world to 'land' in.

*8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?*
My first boyfriend was a furry, and I dated him nine years ago, so my answer would be nine years that I've been aware of the fandom.  As far as personal involvement I would say about two years.

*9 ) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?*
No, because it's none of their business.  The only reason they know I'm gay is because I would have had a hard time explaining my partner to them everytime we attended a family function together.

*10 ) Do you feel that there is an unfair prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?*
Oh, that's a loaded question.  Yes, both externally, and internally.  Externally there is the general concensus that it is wrong, immoral, disgraceful, and immature.  Internally it would seem the fandom is divided into two main factions: the pure elitists who are all about the beauty of the art and social aspect, and the ones just wanting to paw off with each other because that's what they do in the wild.  So, yes, the fandom has a lot of unfair prejudice riding against it from every angle.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry about my spelling and not making some of the questions very clear...

A red truck? Cute. I wanted to be a transformer when I was 9, the cheetah one.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah fuck it why not, I'm bored.



Hah! That sounds about right hehe.

_1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?_
They are me, in a way. Best way to say it is that, we are all made up of different parts... segments of our minds/souls/etc. Mine is a major part of me, so, in a sense, is me - just a different facet, I suppose. On the more literal sense, he's a dragon...? :envy:

_2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect_
Didn't choose, it just happened. Couldn't _un_choose it, either, so you know!

_ 3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?_
Doesn't, and in terms of never... hmm... a lime green suit and plad tie, maybe. That, or in a cloak of spiders. Ack!

_4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)_
LizardKing said it well enough.. It _was_ when I was younger, too!

_5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?_
Spatial: North-North-West; sexual: gay; mental: currently thinking of that question... "If you spun an oriental person around a lot, would they become disoriented?"

_6) Any fetishes to report? _
Hmm, at the risk of feeling like a twit (not the pregnant goldfish type), watersports, tentacles, bondage, and inflation. That's about it that's out-there. Period. For now, being honest... tomorrow is another day!

_7) How about phobias?_
Spiders, and... yeah, spiders.
_
8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?_
Since I was twelve.
_
9) Have you're family complained about your involvement in the fandom?_
Not that I'm aware of!
_
10) Do you feel that there is an unfair prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?_
No more than the average prejudice, I suppose.


I'm probably not a very helpful survey filler, but I am a sucker for surveys and quizzes. I love them to be honest, and have wasted many an hour filling random ones out...! *looks guilty*


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Sorry about my spelling and not making some of the questions very clear...
> 
> A red truck? Cute. I wanted to be a transformer when I was 9, the cheetah one.


 
Hehe ... I didn't really have much of a desire to be a furry when I was little.  Although, come to think of it, I did used to pretend I was best friends with the Care Bears and the Care Bear Cousins, but I was still my human self =p

Pshoo, I'm such a bad furry... not being one until I was more adult XD

You have me trying to seriously remember if at any point in my life did I associate myself with being an animal, and I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for answering Salrith, who doesn't love surveys and quizzes? : )


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

FoxyMcCloud said:


> Hehe ... I didn't really have much of a desire to be a furry when I was little.  Although, come to think of it, I did used to pretend I was best friends with the Care Bears and the Care Bear Cousins, but I was still my human self =p
> 
> Pshoo, I'm such a bad furry... not being one until I was more adult XD
> 
> You have me trying to seriously remember if at any point in my life did I associate myself with being an animal, and I'm drawing a blank.



I guess not all furries realise it to begin with. I know I used to pretend to be a dog when I was a kid...but I'm not a furry  : <


----------



## Shino (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm bored too. Why not?

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?
>>My fursona is the evoloution of my mental self-image. Believe it or not, I've always seen myself as an anthro wolf, even when I was little.

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
>>Like I said above, I've always had an affinity for wolves. I never had anything wolf-y when I was growing up, so I couldn't tell you where it came from.

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
>>Me and my fursona usually wear a police uniform, but out of that, usually causal wear like shorts, hawaiians, and Ts, kinda like in DDoS. I hate formal suits with a passion.

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
>>Kinda irrelevant, considering my previous answers.

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
>>Just like my real one: gay. My fursona's just a lot more accepting of it.

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?
>>Uh... not going any further than previous answer.

7) How about phobias (see above)?
>>Uh, I have Agoraphobia (open spaces / crowds) and heights. I'd like to say I got over being afraid of the dark years ago, but sometimes I'm still jumpy. My fursona would also like to add that he's not to comfortable about dragons. He's not really comfortable with someone else above him on the food chain and 50x larger.

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?
>>Aware, about 2 years. Conciously accepted it? about 6 months.

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
>>No, and they never will, seeing as how I don't plan on telling them. My aunt knows. She's cool. (gotta love unconditional love.) As far as the fandom itsself goes, see below.

10) Do you feel that there is an unfair prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
>>Watch CSI much?


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

The closest I ever came was imagining myself as a crocodile that ran around and had adventures with Banjo from the N64 game Banjo-Kazooie, in terms of furry-like things... but that was always just the kind of thing you took no notice of. 
The trigger was probably when I suddenly had the strongest desire to be a dragon, to the point where I considered suicide because I wasn't one. Obviously that was transitory, since I'm still here -- logic is something I like to think I'm good at, so that won out pretty quickly, but the desire did lead me along, until I ran into furs. So I didn't realize it at first, but it didn't take me very long, if that means anything to your idea!


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

CSI's portrayal kinda sucked  : < it made the whole fandom seem....icky


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

Shino said:


> My fursona would also like to add that he's not to comfortable about dragons. He's not really comfortable with someone else above him on the food chain and 50x larger.



If it helps, not that large here! Dragons never equated as large to me, for some reason, so...


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Salrith said:


> The closest I ever came was imagining myself as a crocodile that ran around and had adventures with Banjo from the N64 game Banjo-Kazooie, in terms of furry-like things... but that was always just the kind of thing you took no notice of.
> The trigger was probably when I suddenly had the strongest desire to be a dragon, to the point where I considered suicide because I wasn't one. Obviously that was transitory, since I'm still here -- logic is something I like to think I'm good at, so that won out pretty quickly, but the desire did lead me along, until I ran into furs. So I didn't realize it at first, but it didn't take me very long, if that means anything to your idea!



Good thing you didn't suicide, 
are you happier about the dragon thing now that you know about furries?


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

Not really. I settled fairly quickly, though that desire never left, but running into the furry community - even if I mostly lurked, to be honest - merely made me think "...Oh!".
Of course, it was nice after I hit puberty, since suddenly there was material around that covered more, but that's another matter.... ... .. .

It didn't have much impact, summed up anyway, since the main issue had been internally resolved. It just made things... I don't know, more exciting. Not being the only one, in a way, but that soon too passed, until it just was. What is, is, and it is good -- usually, ok... wont claim that everything is perfect, no one will. Argh, I'm rambling again, so I will hush! *sigh*


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Not really. I settled fairly quickly, though that desire never left, but running into the furry community - even if I mostly lurked, to be honest - merely made me think "...Oh!".
> Of course, it was nice after I hit puberty, since suddenly there was material around that covered more, but that's another matter.... ... .. .
> 
> It didn't have much impact, summed up anyway, since the main issue had been internally resolved. It just made things... I don't know, more exciting. Not being the only one, in a way, but that soon too passed, until it just was. What is, is, and it is good -- usually, ok... wont claim that everything is perfect, no one will. Argh, I'm rambling again, so I will hush! *sigh*



Don't worry about rambling : D this is the kind of stuff I wanted to ask people about and I'm happy to be getting answers


----------



## Shino (Apr 4, 2009)

*Head snaps around*

Rambling? I'm good at rambling!

*Puts duct tape over rambling personality's mouth*

Anywho, glad to see you decided to stay with us. As loath as I am to admit it, I too was introduced to the furry culture via yiff art via VCL. Eventually lurked my way here and realized that I fit in perfectly.

Oh, and tiny dragons?
Intresting. Sounds kinda like a chiwuawa. Noisy, but small enough to be a tasty snack. (no, j/k)

I guess that's not so bad. I just don't like the idea of something being so much bigger than I am. That, and scales just aren't my thing.

*Pauses to think*

I know it's horribly off topic, but is it just me, or are a lot of the females dragons and felines, and a lot of the males canids and otters? (Dogs, wolves, foxes, etc)

*Tries to restrain rambling personality again*


----------



## Doubler (Apr 4, 2009)

*1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?*

He is a slightly idealized version of myself. A lot alike, but generally more pronounced.

*2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*

I tried to choose when I first came here, but that was a mistake. A llama was part of my identity already.

*3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
*
My fursona can be interpreted more or less anthropomorphic. In the more feral interpretation he will only wear glasses and a ring (on a cord around his neck). As an anthro in a casual environment he will wear jeans and a t-shirt along with the ring and glasses.

*4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)*

Depends on how much younger. More then five years ago it would have been a fox, more then ten years ago it would have been a black furred wolf.

*5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*

North and heterosexual 

*6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?* 

Not really anyone else's business, but I'm very boring actually 

*7) How about phobias (see above)?*

Not anymore. Though both he and I do hate spiders.

*8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?*

Known _of_ them for at least four years. Considered myself one since about a month.

*9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
*
No, not at all.

*10) Do you feel that there is an unfair prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?*

A bit. It seems to be fairly common to throw all furries together, or to link furry interests to things that have no connection. This is unfair, but I don't think it's very exceptional.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Shino said:


> *Head snaps around*
> 
> Rambling? I'm good at rambling!
> 
> ...



I guess that more females are felines and dragons because qualities associated with those animals are valued in females, same for males and canids ect.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

Shino said:


> *Head snaps around*
> 
> Rambling? I'm good at rambling!
> 
> ...



Ah, no, I didn't find my way here with vcl or anything, I found my way here without it. I just then found all things yiffy after I hit puberty a few months later, and found a lot of it, to my delight... *innocent*

And not _that_ small! Think 5-7" body with 4-5" tail, and you have the size that I associate with. Feel free to snack on me though, just as long as it's not literal hehehe.
And thankyouverymuch, I'm most definitely male... *grins*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 4, 2009)

_1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?_

Other than the fact he's an Otter, Irreverent is me and I am him.  Irre's a tad more outspoken, but also more of a gentlmen too.

_2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect_

I have always identified with Otter or Beaver totems, pretty much my whole life.  Tool using, amphibian, clever, social.  There's also an amphibian tie-in with one of my fetishes, see below.

_3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?_

Irreverent is casual to a fault.  Think Tilley, LL Bean or most likely 5.11 Tactical cargos, vests and breathable golf, polo or soccer shirts.

_4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)_

When I was younger, I roll-played a dragon fursona, a Spitfire "fursona" and a Catalina Flying boat "fursona."

_5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?_

Straight, but heavily bi-curious.  About a 2.75 on the Kinsey scale; call it "homoflexible."  And while he's not into heavy BSDM, Irre is definitely a "top."

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?

Irrie and I are both fascinated by firearms, and will "Magpie" over anything bright and shiny.  We also share an unhealthy fascination with flying and flying boats.  And we like to swing.....but our "mate" does not.

_7) How about phobias (see above)?_

Cancer and undetected congenital defects.  I've lost too many friends.

_8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?_

Aware since the early '90's when alt.fan.furry hit the scene.  Lurking for about a year, heavily active in the last 6 months.

_9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?_

Nope.  Not yet.  And I'm encouraging the kits to explore animal roll play via Webkinz World and drawing.  Camp Feral attendance this year is becoming a bit of a sore point in the relationship with my mate.  Ask me again in 4 months. 

_10) Do you feel that there is an unfair prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?_

I think all prejudice is unfair, so by definition yes.  But furries in general?  No.  No more so than any other fringe/niche community.  And lord knows, I belong to a few.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh, I have a pet Australian Magpie. She sings to us -- it's really something, especially when she sits on my shoulder.

...After that I usually have to get a new shirt though }:=8(


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 4, 2009)

*1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?*
We both like nice things and have similar philosophies. That's about where our non-trivial similarities end.


*2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*
Because it was most appropriate. No one compared me to that animal, and I do not feel like that animal. He's just a character borrowing greatly from me.


*3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?*
He dresses like he's wealthy and not any other way.


*4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)*
Probably about the same, except for particular details like his age or interests.


*5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*
Whimsical.


*6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?* 
Sex isn't a fetish so no.


*7) How about phobias (see above)?*
I have not attempted to give him that much development. The more I try to develop him, the more he and I become separate. He is the only character that I feel any level of connection with, and it would be disappointing to lose that.


*8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?*
I don't remember. Four or five years... or six... or five... maybe four.


*9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?*
My mother did once sort of, but it is not physically possible for me to care less about what my family (or others) thinks about what I do or don't do. Then again, my family and I are not on great or even mediocre terms.


*10) Do you feel that there is an unfair prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?*
No, but I do not feel much towards the fandom here. If there is some level of prejudice (unfair is redundant), I have yet to truly see it. Though if or when I do, I doubt it will change anything.



Perhaps I enjoy less well-defined things. I know I enjoy very neutral, laid-back things, and I'll turn something the way I want if necessary.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Haha pretty fun survey ^-^
*
1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?
*Persionality-wise, we are exactly the same. In looks (and species?), we are completely different.
*
2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*
Always loved bats, and been imagining myself as an anthro bat since I was 8. Found the fandom, and then was torn between a stoat and a bat. But I went with a bat and I like it.
*
3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
*regular dresser, nothing big. bunch of wristbands and gloves.
*
4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
*Probably exactly the same, but he would've been a ninja or something >.>
*
5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
*Gay
*
6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 
*Macro/micro <3,Footpaws <3,Vore <3, Bondage,D/S,Watersports,
*
7) How about phobias (see above)?
*Not being believed, anyone touching neck,snakes,knives and needles,sexual habits becoming public >.>
*
8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?
*About two years
*
9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
*They know nothing about it. ^-^
*
10) Do you feel that there is an unfair prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
*Yep. People assume that furries, zoophiles into bestiality, and therians/otherkin are all the same people.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Cronus616, ( i totally understand the neck touching thing btw) do any of your friends know that you're a furry?


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Cronus616, ( i totally understand the neck touching thing btw) do any of your friends know that you're a furry?



Yeah, Neck is where I keep my collar, people always try to grab it and stuff >.>
Only five or six people know I'm a furry. One other person I know is one as well, and we're into mostly the same things. Haha it was hard to come out to each other. One other person I told because I trust them and they wanted to know everything about me. The other people all guessed it based on the way I dress, but they're okay with it, never ask me about it or anything.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Yeah, Neck is where I keep my collar, people always try to grab it and stuff >.>
> Only five or six people know I'm a furry. One other person I know is one as well, and we're into mostly the same things. Haha it was hard to come out to each other. One other person I told because I trust them and they wanted to know everything about me. The other people all guessed it based on the way I dress, but they're okay with it, never ask me about it or anything.




Darn people and their grabby hands, a bunch of people ruined my favourite hat cos they kept grabbing it.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Darn people and their grabby hands, a bunch of people ruined my favourite hat cos they kept grabbing it.



Bawwww >.<
Hey, do you have IM or something?
Haha you should add me ^-^


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't like people grabbing, either... A shame about your hat, too, Krory...
And D/S -- never knew that was a fetish, actually. Must add that to my list. How can you not like snakes? Snakes are great! Although I didn't think so at first -- first time I held one.. well, it didn't enjoy its trip across the room!
Oh well hehe.
I'm curious about how that would have happened, though, Cronus, if I can ask - did you say something awkwardly, and surprise the heck out of them, and it snowballed? How did it go? (you and your hard-to-come-out-to friend)


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Salrith said:


> I don't like people grabbing, either... A shame about your hat, too, Krory...
> And D/S -- never knew that was a fetish, actually. Must add that to my list. How can you not like snakes? Snakes are great! Although I didn't think so at first -- first time I held one.. well, it didn't enjoy its trip across the room!
> Oh well hehe.
> I'm curious about how that would have happened, though, Cronus, if I can ask - did you say something awkwardly, and surprise the heck out of them, and it snowballed? How did it go? (you and your hard-to-come-out-to friend)



D/s might be a fetish, i just included it ^-^
Snakes...just don't like them D: I don't like anything that can move faster than I can react, especially if it can bite me.

And for coming out to my friend, it was kind of fun but awkward. He knows I've had a big connection with animals and always loved to stroke his cats. At sleepovers when he was asleep I did more than that, but that's another story. He didn't know I was a zoophile, and so one sleepover we were looking at porn and I was really uninterested in watching women fuck >.>

As a kind of joke, he opened up some other furry porn, cause he knew i liked animals a lot, and just kind of asked 'Oh, is this kind of stuff you like?'. It was pretty awkward but I just sort of nodded and told him that's what I look at, and he told me that he did too. The rest of the night we just opened up and I learned that was pretty hardcore like me, and we shared a lot of interests, and now we rp and hang out mainly every day.

And same goes to you, Salrith, feel free to add me on IM ^-^


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Bawwww >.<
> Hey, do you have IM or something?
> Haha you should add me ^-^



I have msn


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

Same here, so if you do, I might just do that }:=8)

That must have been an interesting encounter, at any rate! I remember I had a strange one, too, except a family one. One day, my mother walked up to me and said, "I think you're gay." -- and well, what could I say? It was different!


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Same here, so if you do, I might just do that }:=8)
> 
> That must have been an interesting encounter, at any rate! I remember I had a strange one, too, except a family one. One day, my mother walked up to me and said, "I think you're gay." -- and well, what could I say? It was different!




Sherlock mum?

I called my Best Friend's mum once and told her she was gay....she did the same thing to me...but neither of our families think we're lesbians (she has a boyfriend now anyway)


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Same here, so if you do, I might just do that }:=8)
> 
> That must have been an interesting encounter, at any rate! I remember I had a strange one, too, except a family one. One day, my mother walked up to me and said, "I think you're gay." -- and well, what could I say? It was different!



It was very interesting. But I told him I was gay, zoophilic, furry, all that stuff and he accepted it all at least >.> We're now open about everything, fetishes and all that stuff.
Oh wow, she asked you that? I think my parents might suspect something with me an animals, but they haven't asked. What did you say? How old were you at the time?


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

I was 16, and said, "Er... *nod*" -- it was a bit surprising! And the term gay seems to be thrown around a lot, but it only seems to mean anything half the time... go figure.
As for someone that open, wow -- must be a rare relationship!


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Salrith said:


> I was 16, and said, "Er... *nod*" -- it was a bit surprising! And the term gay seems to be thrown around a lot, but it only seems to mean anything half the time... go figure.
> As for someone that open, wow -- must be a rare relationship!



Wow...I don't even know what I'd say if I was asked >.>
Yeah, I was pretty lucky to have him. ^^


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Are furries generally more accepting of other peoples orientations than the general population?


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

Seems that way from my experience. Possibly because, hey, you associate on a far more unusual level with animals... being gay is a step _closer_ to normal! *grins*


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Seems that way from my experience. Possibly because, hey, you associate on a far more unusual level with animals... being gay is a step _closer_ to normal! *grins*



It's probably a minority thing : D


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Are furries generally more accepting of other peoples orientations than the general population?



Yeah, some of them >.< Alot of them are dicks though


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Yeah, some of them >.< Alot of them are dicks though



You get that in every group, some people are just way too willing to be jerks to people in the same boat as them.....


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

: D added a bonus question based on that little debate


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

*BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)

*The furry community is amazing. The people are dicks. Or at least many of them are. The furry community is far too uptight and pissy about sex and yiff and stuff like that and they make far too much of a deal out of it, even the people who disapprove of it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> *BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)
> 
> *The furry community is amazing. The people are dicks. Or at least many of them are. The furry community is far too uptight and pissy about sex and yiff and stuff like that and they make far too much of a deal out of it, even the people who disapprove of it.




: D you're a happy bunny then?
joke joke.
I'd have to agree that some of them are dicks though...but so are people everywhere


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

> 1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?



There's really no difference between my fursona and me other than appearance, as she's rather large (around 9-10' tall).  She is pretty much me, just larger and hairier.



> 2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect



I've never felt human in my life.  When I was little, I always acted like a dog, cat, whatever I could think of, and even went as far as some ancient mammals.  Coming up with new species was always like a pastime, so I mindshat my fursona.



> 3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?



No clothes.  I'm a feral.



> 4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)



Pretty much the same as it is now.



> 5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?



Asexual.



> 6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?



No.



> 7) How about phobias (see above)?



Fear of deep water, bees, and falling.



> 8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?



For as long as I've known what it was.  I didn't know of it until I was in 8th grade, but I guess I have been one for as long as I can remember.



> 9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?



I know that my dad wouldn't be too happy about it, but he hates everything that's not a straight white protestant male human.  :V



> 10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?



There's a prejudice for everything, whether it be race, orientation, or favorite color.  Of course there is in this case, but I think whether the prejudice is good or bad is up to the people of that specific population.



> BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)



Internet tuffgaiz, mostly.  Sort of retarded and a bit too into the fandom, where some others just like to antagonize them.  It's pretty much an elementary schoolyard.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte, can I ask what species you are exactly?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Ratte, can I ask what species you are exactly?



It's under my name.  Ratteguhn.

Or go here for a picture I made of it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It's under my name.  Ratteguhn.
> 
> Or go here for a picture I made of it.




That is one awesome picture : D


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> That is one awesome picture : D



I don't have many pictures of it, but that's the best one I got.

Weird thing, ain't it?


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I don't have many pictures of it, but that's the best one I got.
> 
> Weird thing, ain't it?



Might be weird, but it's still badass


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I don't have many pictures of it, but that's the best one I got.
> 
> Weird thing, ain't it?



It's really cool : D *fangirl*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> It's really cool : D *fangirl*



Wait, fangirl...?


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Wait, fangirl...?



: < what? I'm a girl


----------



## Belaneth (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, since I'm bored right now, here goes.




> 1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?


Besides the change in species, mine is pretty much just a reflection of my personality.



> 2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect


I grew up around all sorts of animals, but I always preferred to ride/work with horses.



> 3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?


Depends, I figured he was more or less fully horse, but in the fursona idea, he probably would wear pants and a halter, but little else.



> 4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)


Probably would have been the same, seeing as I worked with horses from a young age until mine died.



> 5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?


Heterosexual



> 6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?


Nope



> 7) How about phobias (see above)?


Unsecured heights, insects, stupidity



> 8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?


While I always felt I had bond with animals, I wasnâ€™t aware there was a community based around it until more recently.



> 9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?


They canâ€™t complain about something they donâ€™t know about.



> 10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?


Probably, but there is one against all types of groups/communities, so itâ€™s not like furries are being singled out as punching bags (normally).


> BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)


While I have yet to openly meet someone of the community (got to love living in the middle of nowhere), online it seems to be people who are generally interested in the fandom and those who feel the need to irritate/provoke them.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> : < what? I'm a girl



But the "fan" part...?


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But the "fan" part...?



: D *creepy glassy stare*


----------



## Marie (Apr 4, 2009)

*1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?*

For one thing, our genders are different. And I don't have fur. Or a tail.

*2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*

I was compared to a panda on several occasions, by more than one person. They were also my favorite animals to look at when I visited the zoo for an event. It's too bad I didn't own a camera at the time.

*3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?*

Victorian style clothing. (minus pants, maybe...I haven't thought of the details just yet) He'd probably never dress in modern, casual style clothing, 'cause that's not how he rolls. 

*4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)*

A wolf with white wings. That's it. 

*5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*

He's straight, k?

*6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?*

No.  

*7) How about phobias (see above)?*

Hmm... no phobias. He's a pretty normal/average character, to be honest. He's scared of some things, but not to the extent that it could be called a phobia. 

*8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?*

I've been aware of the furry fandom for about 2 years now. I've been involved for less than a year. 

*9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?*

My family is unaware, and I intend to make it stay that way. It's none of their business. 

*10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?*

Of course.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Hickory, is your character just a character, or is he more than that? (I mean like a fursona kinda thing)


----------



## Marie (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Hickory, is your character just a character, or is he more than that? (I mean like a fursona kinda thing)



As of right now, I'd honestly have to say character.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2009)

*1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?*

Lets see here...size, feathers, flying...
*2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*

No-one really ever compared me to a raven, but I feel like I can identifty with them.

*3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?*

Open button-down shirt, jeans, small necklace. Pretty casual.

*4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)*

I really have no idea, I cant remember how I felt back then. Maybe a dog? 

*5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*

Straight.

*6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?*

...not that Im willing to discuss.

*7) How about phobias (see above)?*

Heights!  No, I guess we dont have any phobias. Maybe disliking solitude for me, but thats about it.

*8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?*

I've been aware and involved for about the same time, about 3 months.

*9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?*

Nobody knows that Im involved with the fandom.

*10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?*

Either that, or the community of furries can exaggerate like no-one else. I've never had a problem with non-furs (see above).

*Bonus) What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community?*

I think that from what Ive seen, everyone has been very friendly and accepting. (Now for the non-furs...)


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Hickory said:


> As of right now, I'd honestly have to say character.



If you were to get a fursona, would it just be something like an online avatar or would you identify as that animal?

Sorry for all the questions ^  ^


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Icarus615, did you make your character before or after you found other furries?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> : D *creepy glassy stare*



Whatever you're on, can I have some?  I have the biggest urge to freak people out today.


----------



## Marie (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> If you were to get a fursona, would it just be something like an online avatar or would you identify as that animal?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions ^  ^



Probably an 'online avatar'. But when that day really comes, we'll see.

It's okay.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Whatever you're on, can I have some?  I have the biggest urge to freak people out today.



I just drank tea that was...a little too high in sugar : D


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> I just drank tea that was...a little too high in sugar : D



Damn.  Sugar makes me tired.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for being so patient with me and answering my irritating questions : D


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2009)

I didn't really make him at any time, but I first realized he was there after discovering the fandom


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Damn.  Sugar makes me tired.



If I have too much sugar I get really angry for some reason : (
I have yet to find out why this is.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> I didn't really make him at any time, but I first realized he was there after discovering the fandom



Oh, I see. Has the furry fandom affected your life in any way? Good or bad.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> If I have too much sugar I get really angry for some reason : (
> I have yet to find out why this is.



Sugar and caffeine make me tired.  I don't know why.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sugar and caffeine make me tired.  I don't know why.



I conclude, we're both weird : D


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sugar and caffeine make me tired.  I don't know why.



I hear people saying this a lot but don't get it?
Speaking of tired, I just woke up >.>


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> I conclude, we're both weird : D



As if being a furry for me wasn't enough.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> I hear people saying this a lot but don't get it?
> Speaking of tired, I just woke up >.>


I have a super-speed metabolism, so I think that I get a miniscule boost from caffine or sugar, and crash about 2 minutes later. If I need to party, I need waaaaay too much sugar then is good for you. (Like last night)

@Krory: It hasn't really had that big an effect on my life, as no-one knows. I do think i'm less confused about myself though.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> I have a super-speed metabolism, so I think that I get a miniscule boost from caffine or sugar, and crash about 2 minutes later. If I need to party, I need waaaaay too much sugar then is good for you. (Like last night)



If I need to party, I just need like 3 monsters and I'll be good ^^


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> As if being a furry for me wasn't enough.




: D  it makes you special
(My mom says I'm special too)


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> : D  it makes you special
> (My mom says I'm special too)



I'm in Special Ed.  D:


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> I have a super-speed metabolism, so I think that I get a miniscule boost from caffine or sugar, and crash about 2 minutes later. If I need to party, I need waaaaay too much sugar then is good for you. (Like last night)
> 
> @Krory: It hasn't really had that big an effect on my life, as no-one knows. I do think i'm less confused about myself though.



Thanks for answering my annoying question : D


----------



## FanaticRat (Apr 4, 2009)

*1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?*

Well, my fursona pretty much is me, the only differences being he's an anthropomorphic rat and posses psychic powers (ugh)

*2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*

No reason, I just really like rats.

*3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?*

Generally he just wears baggy pants with too many pockets, sneakers, an untucked T-shirt, a light jacket, and of course glasses since he and I can't see well. Occaisonally he'll wear goggles loosely around his neck but not often. He and I never wear shorts, sandals, or tight-fitting items around the neck such as collars.

*4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)*

I did make a fursona when I was younger, a ferret who wielded a sword and was even more Mary-Sueish than my current one.

*5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*

Bisexual, but he ain't getting any anytime soon.

*6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?*

Uhm...I'd rather not disclose that info.

*7) How about phobias (see above)?*

Like me, severe thunderstorms and tornadoes mortify him. Other than that, nothing I guess.

*8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?*

Well, I've been involved for about six years, but I've recognized that I was a furry since I was about ten or so.

*9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?*

They don't know about it, although I can't imagine them taking it very well.

*10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?*

Isn't there prejudice against all communities? It's kinda a loaded question, to be honest, because answering it in the positive kinda reinforces the critics' claims that furries have persecution complexes.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm in Special Ed.  D:



Then you're EXTRA special : D


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Then you're EXTRA special : D


Maybe shes tellin the truth here...
I mean, were all fucked in the head, right? She just gets treatment for it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

FanaticRat- since you've known you were a furry for so long, has being involved in the furry community benefitted you at all?


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> Maybe shes tellin the truth here...
> I mean, were all fucked in the head, right? She just gets treatment for it.




...so everyone else gets left out....despite being _really _special.....where's the justice in that :' (


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> Maybe shes tellin the truth here...
> I mean, were all fucked in the head, right? She just gets treatment for it.



It is the truth, though they have found out (finally) that I'm not in there for any real reason anymore, other than my depression/anxiety.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It is the truth, though they have found out (finally) that I'm not in there for any real reason anymore, other than my depression/anxiety.



awww *hugs* are you seeing anyone about your depression/anxiety?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> awww *hugs* are you seeing anyone about your depression/anxiety?



Pffft, no.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Pffft, no.



Maybe it'd help? If you want to talk, you can PM me (MSN is being a dick and not letting me use it at the minute)


----------



## Chobaryu (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh, this looks interesting. :>

*1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you? *
Well, the fact that she's an chimaera pretty much sums it up. But other than that, my OC/'sona Kimeira is me. She was heavily based off me, especially in things like personality.

*2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? etc.*
I actually made Kimeira before I knew of the Furry fandom. I've been compared to each of the four species in her, which is the reason why she's a chimaera in the first place. And why she has a beak instead of a snout is due to my own relation to (obsession with?) birds. 

*3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?*
Depends; I portray her either in a red outfit similar to Neo's in The Matrix (courtesy of a friend for the idea), or just a navy business suit. Used to be that it was a red t-shirt and jean capris. Currently trying to expand her wardrobe a bit.

*4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)*
Cripes, I dunno. Probably a Pterodactyl. I liked dinos and birds back then, and Pterosaurs were my favorite of the ancient reptiles. That or a Budgie. *<3's Budgies* Dragon would've been a possibility, too. (Do you see why I'm a Chimaera? xD )

*5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*
Straight.

*6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? *
Meh. Not on my end. And Kim, she refuses to say; said something about no point in having one.

*7) How about phobias (see above)?*
Me? Ironically, heights. And aquaphobia; I'm afraid to drown. Kim's pyrophobic and claustrophobic.

*8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries? *
I've been aware of the fandom for a good couple of years. But I really only started calling myself a Furry in the past six months.

*9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?*
They don't know. They don't care. Don't ask, don't tell. :>

*10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?*
Naturally. Many folks bunch up the zoophiles, the tame furries, the anthro artists, and Therians/Otherkin all into one group of sick bastards with twisted fantasies of raping the family pet. Sorry to be that blunt, but I know people IRL who [would] troll and flame Furs. But I attribute those people's mindset to their ignorance, just as I would for any other similar assumption about any other group. We're just like every other special-interests group; we have our clean folks and our perverted folks; we just prefer anthropomorphic animals. That's just how it is. (Although... I do have to admit I've seen my share of easily trolled and butthurt furries on another site. :/ *wishes more Furries would not care about what people think of them* )

*BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)*
That the Furry community really is just another group of people who share a common interest. We're not all good, we're not all bad, and we have our share of lulz-seekers within our kind. Generally, we seem to be pretty open-minded (I recall someone else saying that you virtually have to be, lol ), but we're as diverse in viewpoints and beliefs as the many species we all represent. :>


----------



## Ratte (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Maybe it'd help? If you want to talk, you can PM me (MSN is being a dick and not letting me use it at the minute)



I had to do the pill thing and the psychologist thing and only made shit a lot worse.

Not doing anything has actually made it better.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Chobaryu- don't worry about being blunt (And thanks for doing the meme) I know a lot of people (including some of my family members) who think furries are like that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I had to do the pill thing and the psychologist thing and only made shit a lot worse.
> 
> Not doing anything has actually made it better.



I hope you get well soon, depression sucks (I haven't had it myself, but I've known a few people who have)


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, this threads gettin off topic.
Now, what was I going to say?
....


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> Wow, this threads gettin off topic.
> Now, what was I going to say?
> ....




Sorry, I kind of just turned it into a furry interrogation room ^   ^;


----------



## Chobaryu (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Chobaryu- don't worry about being blunt (And thanks for doing the meme) I know a lot of people (including some of my family members) who think furries are like that.



No problem on doing the meme. :> I love doing things like that.
*nodnod* I do too. I'm dating a guy with that mindset. >.> Ah well; all it takes is keeping him and my Furry associations separate. ^v^;;

lol


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Chobaryu said:


> No problem on doing the meme. :> I love doing things like that.
> *nodnod* I do too. I'm dating a guy with that mindset. >.> Ah well; all it takes is keeping him and my Furry associations separate. ^v^;;
> 
> lol



Maybe you could convert him? Do any of your non-furry friends know about about you being a furry?


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> I hope you get well soon, depression sucks (I haven't had it myself, but I've known a few people who have)



I have it now >.<
It's hell >.>


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> I have it now >.<
> It's hell >.>



Aww, well, feel free to talk to me about it, ok?


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 4, 2009)

Krory said:


> Aww, well, feel free to talk to me about it, ok?



Mmm, you seem like a nice person ^-^
If you ever get MSN working, let me know


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Mmm, you seem like a nice person ^-^
> If you ever get MSN working, let me know




I will ^   ^
wanna try ebuddy?


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2009)

I  finally got my AIM up at my dads house, but can't post it here until i get back to my moms place because at my moms, we have a shared computer and it logs on to my account automatically. I can picture my mom gettin an IM from you, askin you how you know me, and.....that wouldn't be good.


----------



## Slade (Apr 4, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?
Uh, they ARE me, only furry.
2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
Cats are awesome. I grew up with two cats and I've always liked 'em.
3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
Shirtless with shorts, fuck yeah.
4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
I didn't even know about the fandom when younger.
5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
Straight.
6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 
Paws, mm. Also, girls with shirts but no pants. :3
7) How about phobias (see above)?
Somewhat homophobic. Braces for flame war.
9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
They don't know, but they've told me to act my age when I wear ears around them. >.>
10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
Meh, not so much.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Slade- do you wear ears or other furry stuff often?


----------



## sobe (Apr 4, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you? ima bunny, i picked cuz i think there the playfull, nice, helpfull type  and thats how i see myself, so i thought bunny would be great




2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
thought it matched my personality, plus bunnehs are awsome 




3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
naky fursona lol, though a spiked collar of corse 




4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
probly a panther or wolf, cuz id pick the awsomeest lookin ones lol



5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
fem fursona, pansexual, male  in rl, pansexual




6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 
to many hehe 



7) How about phobias (see above)?
SPIDERS :O



8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?
well, id say i was furry my whole life, though i just found out there were people like me around chrismas '08



9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
no one in rl knows i am, and very few know im bi



10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
yeah, people dont fully understand us/only hear the parts they think of as "bad"



BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)
i think most of them are pretty nice, though iv met a few who were kinda pushy about the rping part of online furdom >.> kinda anoying when you just wana talk lol


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

Sobe- do you identify more as a bunny, or as a human?


----------



## sobe (Apr 4, 2009)

Slade said:


> 7) How about phobias (see above)?
> Somewhat homophobic. Braces for flame war.


 


*waves arms menicingly at you* im only half scary to you 

seriusly though, it only bothers me when its the hardcore haters who start stuff about it.


----------



## sobe (Apr 4, 2009)

as a bunny


----------



## sobe (Apr 4, 2009)

aww, no one talkin :/


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

sobe said:


> aww, no one talkin :/


Sorry ^    ^
Sobe, do you enjoy being a rabbit?


----------



## sobe (Apr 4, 2009)

soz, got off for a lil while, im back though 


yea, bein a rabbit is great ^.^


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2009)

sobe said:


> soz, got off for a lil while, im back though
> 
> 
> yea, bein a rabbit is great ^.^




Are you happier than you would be as a person?


----------



## sobe (Apr 4, 2009)

i still act more or less the same as i always have, im a weirdo though so that isnt saying much


----------



## Xemmy (Apr 4, 2009)

Oooh~ This looks like fun c:

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you? 

Basically, he's everything I see and wish to see in myself. Ideally one day the only disimilarities will be physical, and maybe far enough in the future that can be fixed too : D

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect.

It was a lengthy filtering process. I didn't want to stand out, but I wanted to be unique. I didn't want to have to smash a bunch of animals together into some odd franlenstine monster to get all the characteristics I wanted. And more than anything, I wanted to be a dragon.

I've always had a very close connection with dragons since I was tiny itty bitty. Even now my room is filled with dragon symbols. I've always been close to them, it was just natural that be what I was inclined to be. But I didn't want to be like every other dragon, since there was so many. I wanted to be a one of a kind. So I just started drawing. I did lots of sketches before I finally came up with what I wanted. A Fur Dragon, cute, fluffy, but able to tear off your arm and jam it down your craw.


3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?

Well, he prefers to go stark nakkie if he has a choice, but in public he'd wear his lab coat and jeans. There's actually pretty much nothing he'd never wear. I mean, I've doodled him in everything from corsets to baseball uniforms, to business suits, to hawaiian shirts : D

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)

A dragon still, I probably just have gone with a more generic Western or maybe a Feral Wyvern.

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?

Fursona: Bi leaning Het. Moi: Pansexual (true love doesn't have a gender IMO)

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 

Gore, Vore, and the more traditional BDSM.

7) How about phobias (see above)?

Zombies D :! I'm horrified of zombies!

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?

Aware? A little over a year. I was immediately attracted to it. I don't know if you could say I'm involved though, but I'd like to be moreso ^^

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?

It's kepts hush-hush! Hehe~

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?

Yeah, I do, probably more than other sub-cultures. But the furry fandom seems to make up for that by being extra plesant (I've never met a furry I absolutely couldn't stand.)

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)

I love the furry community. I'm glad I've decided to join. Everyone seems so nice and happy. I'd like to be more involved. I'm making an effort to get out and meet more furs and join more communities.


----------



## sobe (Apr 4, 2009)

whats pansexual?


----------



## Salrith (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, this grew~!

I think pansexual means that they can be gay, straight, or anywhere in between, depending on the circumstances? Never encountered the term, and so I'm just taking a stab in the dark from what I read...

ot good, Ratte & Crorus, too... I've been depressed before, actually still on mild antidepressants (doctors thought it would be better safe than sorry, you know what I mean, and who complains about a chirpy mood? }:=8)), and it is not a great place to be.
On the bright side, though, you'll never be hit by something you didn't expect?

And how could you add a bonus question like that? I missed it, noo... Alas.

Oh well hehehe.


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2009)

Bonus question?? NO FAIR!
*runs back to edit post*
OK all fixed.


----------



## matt561 (Apr 5, 2009)

Now I allways said eithen from a young age I was a dragon I made my first tail at 8 out of toilet roll's and various other things and well it's kept.


would never change it though EVER


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?
*They are my personality with maybe slight altercations.  A projection of me if you will.   He isn't like me in that he's lost that last 30 pounds >.<.*

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
*I actually did get compared to a dog quite often...  Nickname in highschool was Big Dog (iiiiiiiiick) and when we were talking about how nice housecats have it I was told that as much as I like them I am way too like a dog.
*
3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
*IF he does, like a hipster.  IF.  How would they never dress?  prep >>*

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
*CHEETAH.  I actually loved them to death and still do.  I tried making my fursona that but it never felt right.  Regardless I still like them a lot.*

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
*Full out gay like myself.  =\
*
6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 
*Uhhh yes but I won't specifically post it here because people shouldn't be subjected to reading it.  If absolutely curious I didn't do a meme on it.
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/527545/
*
7) How about phobias (see above)?
*Not really.*

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?
*Like 4 years.*

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
*Not at all.  They are more concerned with me finding god haha.*

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
*There is prejudice against every community.  If you find one that doesn't have any let me know what meds you are on.*

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)
*Overpopulated with aspies and artfags.  You have to really weed through them to find the awesome people who make up the minority.  
*


----------



## Salrith (Apr 5, 2009)

Aspies? ...Ass pies? *confused*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 5, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Aspies? ...Ass pies? *confused*



Aspies.....those that have the condition called Aspergers' Syndrom, a mild form of Autism.  Gifted, articulate individuals that tend to have social interaction problems.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh god, those are a dime a dozen (dozen dozen) these days... everyone seems to have it. It's like a fad nowadays...

I just wont mention here that I was diagnosed by three separate specialists with it, here, will I... though everyone still _does_ seem to have it, regardless }:=8\


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

Xemmy- if you don't mind me asking, would your life be different if you didn't have your fursona? How has being a furry affected your life? 

Takumi_L - is your character merely a character (like a net avatar) or do you self-identify as a dog?

(Guys, If you don't want to answer just tell me to shut up ^   ^)


----------



## Xemmy (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, pansexual means you really don't give a flying flip about gender, hehe. It's basically a fancier way of saying bisexual, but more open ended. Bi means two, Pan means EVERYBODY~ Hehehe ^^

And as for Krory's question, probably. It's had a fairly significant impact on my life, especially recently. I'm extremly socially defunct and I have a near crippling fear of people, so it's hard for me to socialize, even over the internet. Furry was the first real community that acctually seemed friendly and open. To this day I'm more of a lurker than anything, but it has helped immenesly in getting me to be a little less of a social 'fraidy cat.


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

Xemmy said:


> Well, pansexual means you really don't give a flying flip about gender, hehe. It's basically a fancier way of saying bisexual, but more open ended. Bi means two, Pan means EVERYBODY~ Hehehe ^^
> 
> And as for Krory's question, probably. It's had a fairly significant impact on my life, especially recently. I'm extremly socially defunct and I have a near crippling fear of people, so it's hard for me to socialize, even over the internet. Furry was the first real community that acctually seemed friendly and open. To this day I'm more of a lurker than anything, but it has helped immenesly in getting me to be a little less of a social 'fraidy cat.



Xemmy, I know exactly what you mean about the crippling fear of people     ^ ^, do you think it's the same for a lot of furries?


----------



## Xemmy (Apr 5, 2009)

Possibly. I couldn't speak for everyone. A few of my closer friends are furs, some are just as (or even more) socially repressed as I've been, some are regular social butterflies. It all depends on the individual ^^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 5, 2009)

Slade said:


> 1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?
> Uh, they ARE me, only furry.
> 2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
> Cats are awesome. I grew up with two cats and I've always liked 'em.
> ...


 
can I do this one verbally? I am itching to do a voice meme...>.>;;


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> can I do this one verbally? I am itching to do a voice meme...>.>;;



^   ^ i'd love it if you did my meme, feel free to do it in any format you like.


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

krory please fill out this survay 

------------------------------------------



1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 

7) How about phobias (see above)?

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

Well....I'll try ^    ^

*1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?* Uh...well....I don't really have an established fursona, so I'll use an older one. He was basically just my personality ect in a character, we had different eye and hair colours, we were different genders and our backgrounds were utterly different (He lived in the city, I live in the countryside that kinda thing)

*2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal?* *Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*
I made him as a side character for a story and got a little too attached  ^   ^; I didn't chose him for his species, I just clicked with him as a character.

*3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?*
He dresses how I dress, baggy trousers, baggy hoodies...he'd NEVER wear girls clothes (and neither would I, despite being a girl)

*4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like?* Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur  <----this ^   ^

*5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*
He's gay (and now human and happily settled with a boyfriend, a baby and another boyfriend.... <--I had to make sure he was happy after he stopped being my fursona)

*6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? *
He likes pregnancy (in males...which explains the baby), biting and blood...and also caning ect. (As for any fetishes I might have- they'd be secret ^   ^)
*7) How about phobias (see above)?*
Me and him are scared of clowns, it's not a clinical phobia for me, but for him it is.
*8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?*
About 5-6 years ago I joined an art website to post pictures of my furry characters....so about that long ^   ^

*9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?*
My sister does, but maybe she's just joking (It's hard to tell)

*10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?*
I'm pretty sure there is, people assume that furries are all bad/creepy people ect (Thanks a bunch CSI)

*BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)*
I'm not very aware of the community outside this forum, but people here seem to either be really nice and accepting or....or they're jerks really


Yaaaay, I did my own meme


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

mmm....intresting...and how does the baby come out of a male


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

sobe said:


> mmm....intresting...and how does the baby come out of a male




caesarian


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

big words offend me :/


whats caesarian mean


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

sobe said:


> big words offend me :/
> 
> 
> whats caesarian mean



Where they make a cut to get the baby out


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

ah, and why have you chosen to be human now?


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

sobe said:


> ah, and why have you chosen to be human now?



Well...for a few years I lost interest in the furry community and just blocked it out


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

any reason, or just kinda lost its shimmer?


----------



## Takun (Apr 5, 2009)

Krory said:


> Xemmy- if you don't mind me asking, would your life be different if you didn't have your fursona? How has being a furry affected your life?
> 
> Takumi_L - is your character merely a character (like a net avatar) or do you self-identify as a dog?
> 
> (Guys, If you don't want to answer just tell me to shut up ^   ^)



Well I don't _believe_ I'm a dog.  I do like relating to dogs as a fun and my eve roleplaying one, but I don't really believe I'm on a dog.


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Well I don't _believe_ I'm a dog.  I do like relating to dogs as a fun and my eve roleplaying one, but I don't really believe I'm on a dog.




Most furries seem to enjoy the roleplay side of the fandom


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

sobe said:


> any reason, or just kinda lost its shimmer?



I shifted the focus of my art and pretty much got caught up in improving manga/anime stuff and got too shy to post any stuff, let alone furry (which means I got darn rusty)


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

ah 

so do you plan on making a return?


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

sobe said:


> ah
> 
> so do you plan on making a return?




 I most certainly do


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

yay  -huggles- ^.^ welcome back  (i your coming back now, i not save this for later )


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

Sobe- interrogation time 
Do you find you get on better with other furries rather than the general population?


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

well, unfortunetly, i live in a very small community, and none of them are furry :/ but id say i can get along with any one, furry or otherwise


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

btw, if you want to reach me for interagation without the pause of waiting for me to switch from all the other forums and stuff i checkin, ad this one, then feel free to IM me at sobesemail, i got that name for yim, aim, and msn 



(and i use them all lol, i chat like crazeh )


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

and also, wabbit would be the rabbit wolf your thinking of


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

sobe said:


> well, unfortunetly, i live in a very small community, and none of them are furry :/ but id say i can get along with any one, furry or otherwise



Sobe, in your experience of other furries would you say they were more likely to be the shy type, or more easy going? Or are they just an all 'round mix?


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 5, 2009)

Krory said:


> ^ ^ i'd love it if you did my meme, feel free to do it in any format you like.


 *playful salute* okie dokie ^3^


----------



## Krory (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll check back tomorrow, okay guys? I have a trip to the opticians in the morning so I need to be prepared *collects handful of knives and puts on a helmet*


----------



## sobe (Apr 5, 2009)

aww ok, see ya tomarrow


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 6, 2009)

my reply is here


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 6, 2009)

This seems pretty cool, and i can't sleep, so, ok. I'll fill this out.

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you? _[__My favorite animal has always been Red Foxes. Also, my fursiona is just me, same old me, in anthro form more or less]_

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? _[Again, favorite animal. Red Foxes are so majestic and fun to watch. Whenever i see them, i stop whatever i do, and just watch. And no. I do not think that i am that animal, but i am not gonna say i wish i wasn't like that]_

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress? _[Rocks a tee or hoodie, wears a collar, and i'm trying to figure out on how to put my DJ headphones on him, like what i wear around IRL. He dresses more or less just like me]_

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur) _[Hedgehog, proably, as i was and still am a huge Sonic fan. I'm targeting this age like when i was 6 btw]_

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation? _[Strait, just like me]_

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? _[Dude, i'm 14. . .   AND SO IS HE!]_

7) How about phobias (see above)? _[Not sexuall, but afraid of clowns, and crying. What i mean by that is, is if i hear crying, in a very dark place, i will most liklely piss my self, and so would him]_

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries? _[Two years SON!]_

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom? _[Nope}_

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general? _[Yea. I mean, even if some of the stereotypes are true to some, it's not for all. I shouldn't have to be quite about my furyness, but i only trust my best buds with it, as i would most liklely be ridiculed as a zoophile, or just that weird kid. So it stays, relativly quite. If someone asked me, i wouldn't deny it, but i deffinatly don't advertise it]_

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum) _[I think it's great that i'm not the only one who is fascinated with anthro artwork, and have the urges and want of the whole anthro thing. I love the community, of the art and the people in it. There aren't many that are ass holes, and i meet some rad people in it. I am proud in other words, to be part of this community, and i will probably be here till i die!]_

There we go. Wasn't that hard!


----------



## sobe (Apr 7, 2009)

Krory said:


> Sobe, in your experience of other furries would you say they were more likely to be the shy type, or more easy going? Or are they just an all 'round mix?


 id say a mix just like any other people 




p.s
sorry for not posting, forgot about the thread >.< (im a blond lol [not realy, just on the inside ])


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 7, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?
He is based completely based off of my personality, but, being a writer and creative at this time, I gave him a job and all that good stuff. I was bored okay.

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
I took a quiz, also out of boredom, and got a tiger. I always liked the white tiger so just chose that.

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
Formal clothes typically

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
I hate thinking of my childhood. Next

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
East as of right now. Changes regularly.
If you mean sexual, then straight
 
6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 
No

7) How about phobias (see above)?
None

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?
Been aware for just over a year, but involved since January

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
They know? That would not be good

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
Not a predjudice, but more of a misunderstanding. I don't believe in that "fursecution" nonsense


----------



## Nargle (Apr 7, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?

*Well, we pretty much have the same personality, though she behaves a little more animal-ish... like how I imagine I'd act if I were an actual animal. Her physical appearance is of course nothing like mine XD*

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect

*Well, I suppose after lots of thinking and meditating, I figured that those two species fit me very well. Plus, I like them a lot. It just feels right! *

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?

*She typically goes au naturale (plus her sage green leather collar and silver jingle bell), but isn't apposed to the occasional item of doggy apparel, costume, or accessory. I suppose she'd never dress in clothing made for a bipedal creature (she's a quadruped) and she wouldn't wear anything to hinder her wings or limbs or anything.*

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)

*I actually did. I made my first fursona when I was about 11, and she was a medieval/Redwall themed anthro squirrel, silver with a cream underbelly, that practiced archery and was a hyper nutcase. I kept her as my fursona for a LONG flippin' time! No matter what other fursonas I tried to create, they weren't as successful as her, until recently. I guess she really fit me! But I have done QUITE a bit of growing up in the last couple of years, so that must have changed!*

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?

*Bisexual, leaning gay, just like meself =3*

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 

*Nargle isn't involved in anything sexual, so no. But I am personally quite fond of the scent of lit beeswax candles =3*

7) How about phobias (see above)?

*Yeah, yeah. =P*

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?

*Dunno, a couple of years? I got into the ROC (Redwall Online Community) when I was 10 or 11, and after a while I found furcadia, and eventually ended up here. I dunno if most of that counted, though, because I don't think anthro RP is the same as being involved with the actual fandom... I've been here for like, 9 months or something.*

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?

*One time they asked "I just don't understand the thing with the tail." and I said, "What thing? I just think it's fun wearing it around! =3"*

*And it was settled XD*


10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?

*Eh, I don't really care. More concerned with all this prejudice against Atheism I'm having to deal with >.< Damn bible thumping Texans...*

*I personally have yet to experience any furry related prejudice, and just to let you know, and I'm definitely no "closet furry." X3*


BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)

*Iunno. Uhh... It's fun talking to people with similar interests, but when I first got here I was a little shocked by the... openness? XD I'm so used to Redwall sites where the ages rarely get past 19, and are a complete dearth of anything vulgar or rude at all! Imagine my surprise once you guys started talking about what you love talking about most! XD*


----------



## dragon_mel (Apr 7, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?
She is me.  Well a part of me at least.  As far as I'm concerned, she is me in a dragon body.  Although perhaps more outgoing.

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
I've always been fascinated by dragons. *shrugs*  Of course it doesn't hurt that I was born in the year of the dragon >.<

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
She wears comfortable clothing, ranging from hardcore punk (complete with spiked leather jacket and mohawk) to relaxed hippy (with flowy skirts and flowers).  She hates shoes, and sometimes prefers to just run around naked.

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
They would probably still have been a dragon.  Like I said earlier, I've always been obsessed with them, especially after I read one of the books in the Dragonriders of Pern series.  Although had I created her when I was younger, she would have been more inspired by those dragons.

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
Straight, with bi tendencies

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 
bdsm, tentacles

7) How about phobias (see above)?
being alone on an elevator, clowns, spiders

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?
Aware of: ever since I watched that CSI episode.  Ironically enough its one of my favorites, and its what got me interested in furries.  (Younger Mel: "Wow I want to dress up like/be an animal!")

Involved in: outside of drawing anthro characters (which I have been doing for a long time), about a month ^.^

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
They don't know yet, but I don't think my mother would care.  My father on the other hand would bitch at me for not being normal enough

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
I think so.  But then again, are there any more prejudices against furries than there are against any other subculture, such as people with a lot of piercings?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 7, 2009)

*1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?*
My main fursona, Placebo, is basically me except more mellow and male. My other fursonas are all different aspects of me.

*2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*
I'm a hyena therian. I mixed in a dash of tiger to make it more interesting (for appearance, basically) while my other fursonas were mostly inspired by things I'd seen or heard. 

*3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?*
Just cargo pants. He'd never wear anything else, really. Misfit (the bunny) wears only top hats/trench coats/monocles etc.

*4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)*
Probably a black wolf named Kira or Rain with big crow wings. Basically the whole demon/fallen angel/werewolf thing.

*5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*
Bisexual/pansexual.

*6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? *
Paws, light bondage, biting....feral...I'll stop there....I like feral in art. Not in...yeah.
*
7) How about phobias (see above)?
* Too many people in too tight a space. I have this phobia too. :[

*8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?*
Maybe...2 years or so?
*
9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?* 
Yes. Mostly arguments about wearing my tail.

*10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?*
Yeah. All the SA and /b/ crap tends to put a damper on it.

*BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)
*Whiny, but harmless.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Apr 7, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you? Well she and I share views of today's world. However she is way more quite.

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal etc. I have been told countless times I'm like a wolf. Thus my fursona is a wolf.

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress? Like me she is completely covered at all times. You would never see her run around in just her fur.

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur). Never really though about it when I was a kid.

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
Straight

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?  none

7) How about phobias (see above)? Snakes!!!!

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries? less than a year

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom? they have no clue

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general? yes. because people blow it out of proportion. including ones that make a bad name for the rest of us.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Apr 8, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?* Uhh, I have a pyromanic-like personality, and he does, too. That's about it.
* 
2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect *Idk why. Just like wolves more than foxes. Oh wait, I had this one dream when I was young...*

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress? *Baggy jeans, baggy t-shirt. Never, EVER polo.*

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur) *I did have one when I was younger. In fact, he was a fanfic character for the StarFox series. A wolf with a SubMachine gun. (Pre pyro personality, btw)*

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation? *Straight. Wait, why do you ask??*

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?  *None :3

Air Inflation
* 
7) How about phobias (see above)? *Take a seat, right over there. Actually, this morning I found out I have a slight claustrophobia. I'm not really afraid of tight spaces, just my Restless Leg Syndrome acts up when I do get in them. *

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries? *Since Jan of 08, but joined this a little less than a year ago *

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom? *Not really, I only told my dad and he didn't care.

As long as I didn't fuck dogs, he was okay with it.
* 
10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general? *No wai. Take this from a guy who's been on the other side, THERE IS NO TROLL, ONLY YOU.

*BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)* Koolz?*


Arcadium said:


> _[Dude, i'm 14. . .   AND SO IS HE!_


OMG NO WAI SAIM SEPT HE MOAR OLDAR.


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Apr 8, 2009)

:3

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?

***I attempt to draw my character as close as possible to my body type in real life.  She has the same color eyes and hair as me.  Her personality matches mine.  If you want to be technical, Hyenas are scavengers and eat meat. I don't, haven't ever and don't plan on it.

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect

***I am considered to be a shapeshifter.  I become addicted to a specific look of an animal and decide to draw myself as that.  I love so many types, it is ridiculous.  My favorites of all time, however, are my Hyena and Dragoness Characters.  ^.^

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?

**Just like me irl, very casual- not fancy at all.  Jeans and a black tank top work great.  
Or naked lol, that works too.

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)

***I did, well... at least I consider 'younger' to be when I was in 7th grade (I'm 20 now).  My first anthro character was a yellow and black bunny.

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?

***Straight.

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)?

***Um, yiff in general is hot. xD

7) How about phobias (see above)?

***.....Definitely Scat/Vore/Rape/Baby Fur stuff weirds me out. 

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?

***Since 7th grade. (See answer to question #4)  My friend introduced me to the 'fandom' when she found VCL online.

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?

***Nope, lol they think it's pretty cool.  (I know weird, right?) 

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?

***YES. lol hahaha, that is like asking 'Is there prejudice against a community that is stereotyped as having members which like to have sex with animals, consist of about 75% gay men and women, are complete nerds and are not usually understood by 'outsiders.' 
And of course there are extremists in every group; religous/sexualorientations/etc. Unfortunately, it is many of the extremists who are noticed and judged upon.

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)

**Love it <3 Always. ^.^


----------



## Salrith (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh no, Stain, WHY? I saw your little tag thing, "Idk, my bff Jill?" and now I can't stop thinking about that commercial... TISNF! *grins*


----------



## Antimony (Apr 8, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?
_Personality-wise, she's the side of me that isn't usually expressed. The braver, more explosive, more outgoing side of me. Otherwise, well, I'd think it was obvious..._

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
_I chose the Alaskan Malamute because this particular side of me is more like that kind of dog. I was going to choose the German Shepherd, which is essentially the personality traits I usually display._

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
_Usually elegant, sweeping clothes, usually dark or "Gothic". She would never wear a tracksuit unless she was exercising =P Oh, and she's not above wearing jeans, either. Just as good as the dresses she likes to wear =]_

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
_Probably a slate blue coloured tiger/Arctic fox mix with six tails. She'd probably have been psychic, too._

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
_Bisexual._

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 
_None that we're aware of. Yet._

7) How about phobias (see above)?
_Lepidopteraphobia. Except I'm really awful about it and my fursona would be more reserved._

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?
_I've been aware of it for quite some time but only recently got involved. Really recently._

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
_They don't know yet, though I think my sister's sort of guessed._

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
_Yes, to an extent. I believe that there's a very limited understanding of what a furry actually is, and people view it negatively because they tend to only see the stereotype (thanks, television!). On the other hand, I don't think there are that many people who'd like to burn us all at the stake._

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)
_The only thing I really have to say so far is that it's been very warm and welcoming to me, and I'm very grateful for that._


----------



## StainMcGorver (Apr 8, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Oh no, Stain, WHY? I saw your little tag thing, "Idk, my bff Jill?" and now I can't stop thinking about that commercial... TISNF! *grins*


Every time I think of that commercial I think of this comic I saw on the internet that's only two frames long.
She says IDK, MY BFF, JILL? And her mom slaps her across the face XD

Also, on 7, I do also have Latex and Rubber (I don't even know if they are the same thing or not) fetishes in addition to Air Inflation.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 8, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?  They are like me cause she likes the same things I do and does the same things. She is not like me cause I don't have wings or a tail.

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
Well I took a quiz because I couldn't make up my mind and it said I was an otter, which made a lot of sense when I looked up what their personalities were like. 

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
She wears a t-shirt and cargo shorts or jeans. She never wears anything dressy, unless forced to. She also never wears mens clothes XD

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
Mine was a horse. I never really defined my character, just somewhat behaved like one like galloping around the house on all fours XD

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
My characters orientation is straight.

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 
No fetishes at the present moment

7) How about phobias (see above)?
Spiders are the biggest phobia she has

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?
A while

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
Nope

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
Not that I have seen

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)
Fun stuffs.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 9, 2009)

In so far as I know, latex is rubber, bur rubber is not latex.
That is to say, latex is a type of rubber hehehe.
And that sounds like a good, sensible mother *grins*

And that is a really to-the-point list, Roz, I feel kind of ramble-y now.
But I suppose I shouldn't be surprised, sigh... }:=8P


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2009)

wow, thanks everyone for doing the meme :grin:

*Arcadium- how much do your family know about the furry fandom? (if they know about it at all)*
_Lulu_Neko_Lucy- thank you so much for doing the meme (here's hoping you draw that punk outfit picture :-D) Do you think that your dislike/fear of human society contributed to you making your fursona? Do you feel closer to animals than you do to humans?_
*Nouyorus- would you say you felt an actual emotional attachment to your character?*
_Nargle- Do you often wear the tail? (Cool fursona by the way )_
*dragon_mel- How long have you owned your current fursona for?*
_Placebo- Do you often wear your tail? (or anything else furry-related for that matter)_
*Wolf_Eyes_inGA- Have you deliberately hidden your involvement in the furry community from your family, or are they just not in a position to find out or not the sort of people who'd ask?*
_StainMcGorver- (Don't worry about why I ask about orientation :grin Do you feel a personal attachment to your character or are they just a character you have stuff in common with?_
*GrinningWolfie- Have you had any trouble from friends about your invlolvement in the furry community?*
_Antimony- what is Lepidopteraphobia? Do you think your family would object to your involvement in the furry community if they were to find out?_
*rozgarden- do your family know about your involvement in the community? Or do they not complain because they don't know?*

^   ^'' sorry about all the questions, you don't have to answer if you don't want to.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2009)

Krory said:


> _Placebo- Do you often wear your tail? (or anything else furry-related for that matter)_


I have a tail, but I don't wear it much due to some flak from my parents. I do wear a collar pretty often though.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I have a tail, but I don't wear it much due to some flak from my parents. I do wear a collar pretty often though.



What kind of tail is it? (sorry for all the questions  )


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2009)

Krory said:


> What kind of tail is it? (sorry for all the questions  )


This kind. :3


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> This kind. :3



Woooow, that is such an awesome tail


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2009)

Krory said:


> Woooow, that is such an awesome tail


Thanks. Trpdwarf did a great job. It's posable too. :3


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Thanks. Trpdwarf did a great job. It's posable too. :3



You're making me so jealous right now : >


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2009)

*stage whisper* _Buy something from Trpdwarf_ :3


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> *stage whisper* _Buy something from Trpdwarf_ :3



My family wouldn't like it, they dislike anything relating to furries (_Some_ of my family wouldn't mind though)....I guess lots of families are this way.........


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2009)

Krory said:


> My family wouldn't like it, they dislike anything relating to furries (_Some_ of my family wouldn't mind though)....I guess lots of families are this way.........


Aw...I really wish there were more accepting families. But then again I live in Georgia. :V

Also, I think your fursona should be called a "Wabbit". x3


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Aw...I really wish there were more accepting families. But then again I live in Georgia. :V
> 
> Also, I think your fursona should be called a "Wabbit". x3




Alright, wabbit it is :-D


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2009)

I might do some of the questions for another of my fursonas, if that's allowed :3


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I might do some of the questions for another of my fursonas, if that's allowed :3




 please do, I insist.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2009)

This is for Misfit the bunneh :3
*
1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?*
Misfit is much more outgoing than me. She's also fearless (mostly) and gets along very well with children (whereas kids walk all over me). She also knows when to keep her mouth shut. However, she's like me in that sort of kittenish, childish part of me that wants to pull pranks and control other people. I used to be highly manipulative like her.

*2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect*
She was actually inspired by a character called "Laplace" in an anime called Rozen Maiden. I've always wanted to create an androgynous Victorian character.

*3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?*
Tuxedo/top hat/monocle/cane etc. Would never wear a dress.

*4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)*
Imma answer this again. I did have a werewolf character named Fang (real name Emily) who I would have probably made into a fursona.

*5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?*
Bisexual (prefers females).
 
*6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? *
She's into paws heavily, and so am I. :3

*7) How about phobias (see above)?
*We're both afraid of being alone.


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Apr 9, 2009)

Krory said:


> wow, thanks everyone for doing the meme :grin:
> 
> *GrinningWolfie- Have you had any trouble from friends about your invlolvement in the furry community?*



I definitely don't look like the stereotypical furry/nerd/animefan/etc This is me:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/711093/ 

So I didn't ever 'fit the bill' of a furry, which means that most wouldn't 'suspect' me... I didn't have trouble with non-furry freinds, however, I definitely prefer to keep my fandom conversations and interests with those who are actually furry.  While I was in high school, a couple of my friends knew what furries were (of course more of the bad reputations than the good) and the recognized my sketches as such.  

Also, I talked about going to FC (I went for 3 of the years while I was going to high school.)  My 'regular' friends who thought they knew what a furry was were actually very cool when I told them that I considered myself to be one.  All of them were more interested in it than judgmental.  It did give us a a lot of laughs when I busted a few myths they had heard.   I have a history of making friends with those who are really accepting, understanding and fun people. ^.^  People who can like me for my personality and quirks- and not judge on my personal interests.

As for those who are in the fandom with me?  I love love love making furry friends.  They seem to usually fit right into the categories mentioned above; accepting, understanding and fun. 

Also, as I mentioned before- my parents are really awesome about it.  Both of them love my drawings and always want to see them.  My mom even helped my sew the earhats I sold the 2nd year I attended Further Confusion.  My dad drove me there when I didn't have a license (we live in Oregon, so it's a HUGE long 7 hour drive plus gas expenses.) I really think I'm lucky when it comes to the way my parents accept me. ^.^

I've been involved with the fandom since I was in 7th grade.. and I'm 20 now and still enjoying it.

Anyways xD That was a lot of typing. :3
I will stop blahhing now.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 9, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you?
Chronic is me. As a rat. Except a little more beat up and a lot more stoned.

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect
I've always loved rats and been called rat-like. I'm a survivalist and won't let little things like death and maiming get in my way.

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?
Jeans, hoodies, t shirts, no shoes. She absolutely will not wear "fancy" or popular clothing.

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? (Mine would have been a 20 foot tall fire breathing Shark-Dinosaur)
I've always been a bit like a rat, so my childhood fursona would probably be a fanged flying rat with a poison tail or something.

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?
Bi/pansexual depending on who you asked.

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 
OH GODS YES NEEDLES *moan*

I mean. Uh. Next question! :3
 
7) How about phobias (see above)?
Meth heads. We're both deathly afraid of people that are high on Ice.

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?
3-4 years.

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?
My ex girlfriend. That's about it.

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?
Of course. No one wants to hear what's the truth about the fandom. After all, dogfucking is so exciting.

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? (In general or just on this forum)
Fun, but laced with drama like a bad tab.


----------



## Belaneth (Apr 9, 2009)

> Anyways xD That was a lot of typing. :3
> I will stop blahhing now.


Wow. Great background story. Seems you have been involved with the fandom for a fair number of years. Definately makes me wish I had gotten into the fandom earlier in life rather than waiting until college. It's nice to see you were supported by you friends and family. It leaves a glimmer of hope that someday mine will be the same.

I have to ask though, throughout your participation in the fandom, has your fursona changed at all (and if yes, how)? Also, (I apoligize for the questions), would you have any impression on how the fandom as a whole has changed since you've been a part of it? (I know it's vague, for which again I'll apologize, but I'm kind of curious)


----------



## StainMcGorver (Apr 10, 2009)

Krory said:


> _StainMcGorver- (Don't worry about why I ask about orientation :grin Do you feel a personal attachment to your character or are they just a character you have stuff in common with?_


I guess it's not such a bad idea to ask orientation in this place anyway...

He's kinda just a character I thought up, really. I don't have a lot in common with him, although I've drilled him so far down into my brain by doodling him on some of my schoolwork and writing in my free time that I almost always (day)dream about him, or me as him, but that's about it 
Also: Lepidapterophobia or whatever means that the said person is afraid of moths/butterflies.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 10, 2009)

Why did I took so long in noticing this topic!?

Anyways, here I go:

_NOTE: don't ask me about what I refused to answer, all other questions about the topic are wlecome_

1.  Both my fursonas, Dragonxander Emerald & Lucario Boricua, are REALLY representative of what I am.  In the case of Dragonxander, he represents how I interact with people (extroveted, honest, responsible), my name (real name: Alexander; fursona name: Dragonxander), & some of what I want to accomplish (I would like to become a sports archer).  Lucario Boricua represents my inner self, mostly my feelings & emotional profile.  Both of them (combined) share my personality, represent some stuff of my national identity, have higly intellectual pshycology & paractice about the same life philosophies.  They would also have ages similar to mine (me 16, Dragonxander 17, Lucario 15).  About any differences, only the obvious.

2.  I chose to have Dragonxander as a fursona, because I created his species, greatly based on how I think humans should behave.  He would rather represent an ideal self.  In the case of Lucario Boricua, it's more complicated.  It's a mixture of having really similar personalities, some interest in PokÃ©mon & Nintendo videogames, he actually fitting well in the description of a furry character (& also not looking so much as a typical PokÃ©mon), & because he can display well enough my national identity: "boricua" would be a national adjective reffering to Puertorricans, & three of Lucario's colors are the same as those of my country's flag (red, cerulean, white/white-like colors).

3.  Dragonxader would almost never dress (only armor, any uniform that may be necessary, or formal clothing in special ocassions).  His species doesn't has any problems with nudity, as well as he come from a tropical island region with a benign climate (who would need clothes in such enviroment!?).  Lucario Boricua doesn't dresses (besides the headband & the belt) because his fur is already arranged in al cloth-like way (thanks to whoever invented Aura PokÃ©mons).

4.  If I had created my fursona(s) when I was younger, it may have been just a domestic cat.

5.  Both of them are heterosexual, but, since they're both young & also mature, they aren't (like me) in search for mates.

6.  None for Dragonxander, none for Lucario.  For me, one would be visualizing myself as either of my fursonas, usually when I'm alone (although sometimes that may ocurr randomly, but I don't present any visible signs that I'm doing so.  But there's also some stuff I'm not willing to share here (even if it's not that bad at all) for me.

7.  I haven't though of that for neither my fursonas; & for my part, it's most likely to be anything highly poisonous or toxic.

8.  I've been officially part of the furry fandom since March 8, 2009 (about 1 month ago), but I already had furry tendencies before I was aware of it.  For example, Dragonxander already existed since mid-2006, alongside with my primitive scalesuit made to represent him; & I already had my identification with Lucario by mid 2008.

9.  Among those who know about it (my brother, my aunt & her daughter, & in a smaller degree my mom) are generally positive about it.  My aunt & my cousin are really positive about it, & I think I may convert to the furry fandom my cousin.  In the case of y brother, he doesn't like it that much because he doesn't likes to be with a  'weirdo'.  In the case of my mom, she still doesn't has enough knowledge about it to make her own judgement.  In part they view it rather positively because they didn't knew about the furry fandom (therefore I explained it correctly), & because I haven't vetured yet to the 'dirty' side of the fandom.

10.  I do feel there is prejudice (wherever it is somewhat known among most people), like with any notorious subculture: even if the dirty side is almost always really small, it's sadly the most visible & ranted about part of the subculture.

**BONUS**.  I'm still feeling lonely here (both in Fur Affinity Forums & in furry fandom in general), but overall I've had impressions that are good enough: a life philosophy that fits mine, & that it's a creative & diverse community.  I would also point out that now I notice how small the fandom really is worldwide, such impressions reaffirm my desire to expand this subculture here in Puerto Rico (alongside with its mostly positive consequences).


----------



## Antimony (Apr 10, 2009)

Krory said:


> _Antimony- what is Lepidopteraphobia? Do you think your family would object to your involvement in the furry community if they were to find out?_


 
Lepidopteraphobia is often called "fear of moths". While that's especially true, I also freak out if any other members of the order Lepidoptera are flying about (but not most brightly coloured butterflies for some reason). The moth fear actually stems from a rather large moth trying to fly into my mouth in childhood. I know it's terribly irrational!

My family would absolutely object, though over time my sister would probably be okay with it. My family are very difficult to get to and generally only see the negative sides of something they're not familiar with.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has done the meme so far  (if you feel like tagging other people, feel free and feel free to distribute/re-use this meme where ever)
You don't have to answer these questions guys, if you don't want to answer just tell me to shut up or ignore me 'til I go away. 

_Antimony- My mum is scared of moths to because she got stuck inside a small room with one, but she's okay with butterflies too. If you don't mind my asking, do you think that educating your family (and other families) would help them become more understanding or would they just full stop not like furrydom?_
*El Furicua*- *do you wear your scale suit (or anything else relating to the furry community) often?
*_StainMcGorver- Could you ever imagine your character becoming something more than what he is at present? (like more of a representation of yourself)
_*Chronic- How was it that you got involved in the fandom?
*_GrinningWolfie- wow you're pretty (sorry, that wasn't meant to sound creepy) Do you think other furries could benefit from involving their families in the community or do a lot of furries on here have trouble with getting their parents to accept them?
_*Placebo- Victorian outfits are so cool :grin: (Especially tophats, I have one lying around the house cos my Grandpa was a magician)* *I haven't seen many Victorian-styled furries yet though.....*


----------



## Chronic (Apr 10, 2009)

Krory said:


> *Chronic- How was it that you got involved in the fandom?
> *


While I was in high school, I met a chick who drew werewolves all the time. Told me she was a furry, explained it, etc. So I joined in because it was cool. *shrug*


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2009)

Chronic said:


> While I was in high school, I met a chick who drew werewolves all the time. Told me she was a furry, explained it, etc. So I joined in because it was cool. *shrug*



Do you know or have met many furries irl?  (<--I phrased this question so badly and my brain is too weak to fix it : F )


----------



## Chronic (Apr 10, 2009)

Krory said:


> Do you know or have met many furries irl?  (<--I phrased this question so badly and my brain is too weak to fix it : F )


Just her.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Apr 10, 2009)

Krory said:


> _StainMcGorver- Could you ever imagine your character becoming something more than what he is at present? (like more of a representation of yourself)_


Yeah. First off, he would most likely be a prairie dog or an otter(According to a thread I made), and he would have less of an aggressive, destructive personality, and more of a shy, quiet one. And yes, he would still be a pyro 
And after those changes, he would probably become personally attached to me. 

P.S. I would probably change the shirt, too. :'( Ever since Death Magnetic, Metallica ain't what it used to be . Instead, I would replace it with a System of a Down or Rage Against the Machine hoodie


----------



## Antimony (Apr 10, 2009)

Krory said:


> _Antimony- My mum is scared of moths to because she got stuck inside a small room with one, but she's okay with butterflies too. If you don't mind my asking, do you think that educating your family (and other families) would help them become more understanding or would they just full stop not like furrydom?_




My grandparents would especially just not understand and think I was in a brainwashing cult. My mother won't ever fully understand but might eventually shut up =P My youngest aunt, her husband and my sister are the only ones who might be cool with it.



> *Placebo- Victorian outfits are so cool :grin: (Especially tophats, I have one lying around the house cos my Grandpa was a magician)* *I haven't seen many Victorian-styled furries yet though.....*


 
Tophats, you say?

Sorry, couldn't help myself =p


----------



## Jack (Apr 10, 2009)

1) Assuming you have a character/fursona, how are they like you? How are they not like you? 

like: same personality, and a similar body type. unlike: he has fur. 

2) Why is it that you chose the character/fursona you have? Did someone compare you to that animal? Do you feel you are like that animal? ect

I just combined my 2 favorite animals and customized from there.

3)How does your fursona dress? How would they never dress?

with very nice, up-to-date clothing. he would never dress like an idiot.

4) If you had made a Fursona/character when younger, what would they have been like? 

I would have either been a skunk, or a crocodile.

5) What is your fursona/character's orientation?

straight. but he is a tease to all. (he likes to toy with people.)

6) Any fetishes to report (your character and yourself if you like)? 

anything that isn't too crazy!

7) How about phobias (see above)?

suffocation.

8 ) Ok, how long have you personally been involved with (or aware of) the furry fandom/furries?

2 years.

9) Have your family complained about your involvement in the fandom?

no.

10) Do you feel that there is prejudice against members of such a community as this/furries in general?

Yes... thanks to media propaganda, and stupid people.

BONUS QUESTION- What are your impressions of/feelings about the furry community? 

Just like any other community, we all have our unusual quirks. (but what is life without 
differences?)
I like it!


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 10, 2009)

Krory said:


> *El Furicua*- *do you wear your scale suit (or anything else relating to the furry community) often?*



I'm not currently wearing it at all because it's kinda damaged & doesn't looks as great as I can make it now.  Even so, I'm thinking about remaking it during 2010 summer vacations (I'm goanna finish the Lucario Boricua fursuit in summer 2009, which I wasn't able to make before Halloween 2008).  If I had it in good conditions, I would ocasionally wear it, let's say once a month, in the mall.  In terms of other furry accesories, I would rather wear a complete fursuit or a t-shirt with some furry message or image.

I would like to talk with you more about the topic, don't you have any IM that has -at least- basic compatibility with either Yahoo! or MSN/Windows Live (or at best any of those two)?


----------



## Salrith (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, you *don't* look like you'd expect, Grinning!  (edit: in a good way, I mean }:=8P)
But that's off topic. I think.
...And didn't you used to have a bunny in a tophat as your avatar, Placebo? I remember hearing his name once, (Well, reading) but... right out of my mind!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Apr 13, 2009)

GrinningWolfie said:


> I definitely don't look like the stereotypical furry/nerd/animefan/etc


Oh. My. God.
No. You definitely don't.


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the continued interest in the meme guys.

To all who've answered- Would you rather be humans (through and through humans) or your furry counterparts? If you want to elaborate, please do.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 14, 2009)

Krory said:


> wow, thanks everyone for doing the meme :grin:
> 
> *Arcadium- how much do your family know about the furry fandom? (if they know about it at all)*


*

...

Well i tried to explain it to my mom. Why? Cause' i wanted a reason to respond when they comment on my future collar. SHE, knew nothing. I told her on what exactly it is, and the stereotypes. "Just don't go and have odd sex in suits, and I'm cool with it". I made sure she wouldn't tell my dad.

Now my dad, i dunno, and I'm afraid and not to keen to find out. Very Net-savvy, very into news and such, and probably has a firm stereotype on it. Hence, why i still haven't told him. Honestly he doesn't like me much right now, i don't need to have to explain it and have him have him be something as embarrassed for me being his kid (He's the type to do that too), while saying he's, "Cool with it".

I mean, a strong Christian homophobe child who grew up in an even more Christian family, has a kid who loves to get into a fox suit (Oh in the future guys. I can't wait), and go around parading around in conventions and such? Nah. Wouldn't fly well.*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Apr 14, 2009)

Krory said:


> Thanks for the continued interest in the meme guys.
> 
> To all who've answered- Would you rather be humans (through and through humans) or your furry counterparts? If you want to elaborate, please do.


Well, that sort of depends.
I mean, sometimes, maybe being something else would be nice, but there are some risks and such. Maybe the ability to change back and forth would be nice


----------



## Chronic (Apr 14, 2009)

My fursona's life sucks, I'd rather be me.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2009)

My fursona's life > my life.

Fuck this pink shaved monkey shit.


----------

